# F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For "vulgar songs"



## Nipun (Dec 31, 2012)

Gurgaon hotel cancels rapper Honey Singh's concert, FIR in Lucknow over offensive lyrics - The Times of India



> LUCKNOW: An FIR was lodged against rapper Honey Singh, who has been a chart-topper this year, by an IPS officer at Lucknow's Gomtinagar police station on Monday.
> 
> A hotel in Gurgaon has also cancelled the rapper's performance tonight after online outrage over his offensive lyrics.
> 
> ...



My question: Why did they take 6 years to wake up? And:


> reciting or uttering obscene song or words in a public place to the annoyance of others.


He never sang these songs in public. People who don't want to hear them shall never download/buy/listen to them on internet. I never did.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

To long didn't read.... But I read in Facebook via a post by some page..that the concert is still there


----------



## Nipun (Dec 31, 2012)

theserpent said:


> To long didn't read.... But I read in Facebook via a post by some page..that the concert is still there



*too.
Never trust facebook posts. People are idiots, and will type(and believe) anything they see.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 31, 2012)

Facebook = brainwashing the n00bs of society.


Nipun said:


> *too.
> Never trust facebook posts. People are idiots, and will type(and believe) anything they see.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

sooo....someone care to enlighten us as to what exactly is in the lyrics? or its just dat one more misuse of judicial system?
you want to ban something for pornography? try reading the original version of the two classics..
here's an excerpt:
and you have been warned...its explicit..


Spoiler



[Ravana:] 'Who are you, golden woman dressed in garments of yellow silk, wearing a lovely lotus garland, and like a lotus pond yourself? Are you the goddess Modesty or Fame? Are you Sri or lovely Laksmi or perhaps an apsaras, lovely lady? Could you be Prosperity, shapely woman, or easygoing Pleasure? … Your hips are full and broad, your thighs smooth as an elephant's trunk. And these, your delightful breasts, how round they are, so firm and gently heaving; how full and lovely, smooth as two palm fruits, with their nipples standing stiff and the rarest gems to adorn them.' " -- *Ramayana 3:44:15-19.  [Pollock, Sheldon I.  The Ramayana of Valmiki: an Epic of Ancient India. Aranyakanda (vol. 3).  Pub.: Princeton University Press.  ISBN 0-691-06660-4.  p.180].*





Spoiler



"[Sita:] 'Those marks that are pronounced infallible by those versed in such knowledge, on Rama being slain, are nullified in me. My hairs are fine, equal, and blue; my eye-brows touch each other; my hips are devoid of down and round; and my teeth are close. My temples, and eyes, hands, feet, ankles, and thighs are equal. And my fingers are furnished with round nails, and are plump and even in the middle. And my breasts are close and firm and developed, and have their nipples sunk. And my navel is depressed, with high sides. And my chest is swelling.' " -- Ramayana 6:48.  [Dutt, Manmatha Nath.  The Ramayana: translated into English prose from the original Sanskrit of Valmiki.  Calcutta: Deva Press, 1889-94.  Vol. III.  pp.1240-1241].



source:*www.oocities.org/india505/sita.htm

KIDS..dont click plz...


----------



## debarshi (Jan 1, 2013)

Source is down, and its nothing the KIDS cant see, the kids who browse this forum are pretty well aware of what it going on.............. 

Where are these people when actual pornography is spreading like a wildfire???


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*

fixed..
warning as i know some one will be butt hurt and report me...

do dont have the power to go against an industry...so they just stay put...

also what can i say if the original scriptures are like this :\


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

Who is honey singh ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

some guy who manages construct a stream of words..mix it with some oddball sounds..and produce a vidoe out of it....with necessary associative stuff...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ great definition of honey singh.
but now he has gone non-abusive.
no vulgar lingi now.
see previous songs.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ great definition of honey singh.
> but now he has gone non-abusive.
> no vulgar lingi now.
> see previous songs.



Yes, his recent songs have little or no vulgar words.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2013)

Though not a fan of his songs, I do not think that they are responsible for any "crime against women". He is an artist and he makes songs, that is his job. It is the listeners who are not mature enough to not take them seriously. Such people do not deserve to listen to his songs.

Also, why use a very rare, obscure 2006 song as evidence? A song that has no public broadcast and is mainly circulated privately through bluetooth cell phones is now uncovered and getting air time thanks to this fiasco. However, the last time I checked, he has given up his vulgar image since he went mainstream so there is no reason for banning his shows as long as he does not bring up anything vulgar in public.

I think this is the same kind of impulsiveness as Justice Katju faced when he stated that 90% Indians are idiots.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

I listened to few songs for the first and last time. He is a terrible one, not in the league of artists.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh well for some reasons I never liked his songs.

The last time I heard of him was in a joke sent via SMS 

But I do know there‘s lot of “vulgar“ things in his songs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2013)

This is ridiculous lol. His songs are those to be taken on good humour. Used to be extremely popular in 1st year of college when any sentence with some random swears in it used to sound funny. For those who have no idea who/what Honey Singh is, go to youtube and search "Ch**t Vol 1". Replace ** with o's if you're not smart enough to figure that out. Oh and the song is NSFW and you're better off not letting your parents/kids listen-in either


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*

his older songs with vulgar words are okay to listen to if you are with school friends, but i think filing an FIR for vulgar words / exploiting sexuality of women is wrong. Tomorrow if anyone abuses you will file an FIR, hell someone will countersue the person who filed the FIR for obstruction of freedom of speech.

some years ago someone filed a suit against eminem for lyrics which are sexually abusive. sad what is happening in this country. On one side we expect to be more mature .. have an open mind, allow same sex marriages and live in relationships but when we try to voice our opinion and that too in good sense on how we feel about sexuality you file an FIR. Lets just say first ban all porn in india and then talk about this, because the same person who filed the FIR obviously has not watched porn. oh and about 40% govt computers have porn on them....


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2013)

Nipun said:


> *too.
> Never trust facebook posts. People are idiots, and will type(and believe) anything they see.



Arr ree i meant,That hotel simiply told its not there but the concert was still there


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

So these songs incite rape, not that I like these songs, but rapes have nothing to do with how we demoralize women in other medias, like TV(eg: the new Axe ad which is running, or axe soap ad), newspapers etc etc.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



NoasArcAngel said:


> oh and about 40% govt computers have porn on them....



This man never failed statistics


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> sooo....someone care to enlighten us as to what exactly is in the lyrics? or its just dat one more misuse of judicial system?


The song in question, c*** from 2006 *is* vulgar, but no other song is. But FIR says "reciting or uttering obscene song or words in a public place to the annoyance of others." He never sang these songs in public, and anyone who heard this is with his own will on youtube. Just a misuse.



mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ great definition of honey singh.
> but now he has gone non-abusive.
> no vulgar lingi now.
> see previous songs.






Abhishek Nama said:


> Yes, his recent songs have little or no vulgar words.






DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Though not a fan of his songs, I do not think that they are responsible for any "crime against women". He is an artist and he makes songs, that is his job. It is the listeners who are not mature enough to not take them seriously. Such people do not deserve to listen to his songs.
> 
> Also, why use a very rare, obscure 2006 song as evidence? A song that has no public broadcast and is mainly circulated privately through bluetooth cell phones is now uncovered and getting air time thanks to this fiasco. However, the last time I checked, he has given up his vulgar image since he went mainstream so there is no reason for banning his shows as long as he does not bring up anything vulgar in public.
> 
> I think this is the same kind of impulsiveness as Justice Katju faced when he stated that 90% Indians are idiots.


Agreed.



Faun said:


> I listened to few songs for the first and last time. He is a terrible one, not in the league of artists.


Which were they?  



thetechfreak said:


> But I do know there‘s lot of “vulgar“ things in his songs.


Seriously? 



tkin said:


> So these songs incite rape, not that I like these songs, but rapes have nothing to do with how we demoralize women in other medias, like TV(eg: the new Axe ad which is running, or axe soap ad), newspapers etc etc.



If these incite rape, then following should be banned too:
"Assi jitthe javange, gadi modange. Saare ke saare signal todange" for making someone break rules.
Amplifier- "Police de samne me nai rukda..." for making break laws.
Desi boys' rap- "Jaha bhi dekhi kudi kawari, usko ghar tak chor ke ana, aadhi raat ko lot ke ana" for provoking rape again.
All _item numbers_ for same.
News-channels for stupidity.
Movies like Dabanng because "it may cause a police-wala to kill an innocent".

:-/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*

defination of Honey singh
Honey Singh The Eminem of India 
i like his songs though they have expletives,its funny sometimes(with cuss words)


> fixed..
> warning as i know some one will be butt hurt and report me...
> 
> do dont have the power to go against an industry...so they just stay put...
> ...


dude,chill no one will report you unless some old cop/politician is a member of this forum

*though i am Catholic i will read English translation of SANSKRIT VERSION of Ramayana*


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2013)

If Im nor mistaken,rap music is mostly about making love,pimping,getting high,low riders etc[no offense] and here,people expect rappers to sing nursery rhymes..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2013)

^also "Yo Nigga" and different varieties of cuss words


> here,people expect rappers to sing nursery rhymes..


+1


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude,chill no one will report you unless some old cop/politician is a member of this forum
> 
> *though i am Catholic i will read English translation of SANSKRIT VERSION of Ramayana*



meh..me chilled...just the tolerance level here is pretty low at times 
and plz...not Eminem of India.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 1, 2013)

This article is inaccurate. Its "Yo-Yo" Honey Singh 

Bah!! Its just a publicity stunt. Its a trap to make you guys google his name and check his lameass song


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2013)

So, for a song from 2006 he is getting into trouble now? If just for a song it is like that, then I guess Salman Khan should be banned from bollywood forever and not be its golden boy? I mean, killing someone and injuring 4 others while driving drunk and illegally hunting endangered species seems to be a much bigger crime than singing an offensive song. Funny how he has yet to face any punishment for these crimes after so many years. You can have as many laws as you want, if you don't enforce them it doesn't mean much.

Also, I am not sure that lashing out at irrelevant things like New Year celebrations is a good idea (not talking about Honey Singh here). It seems to be in the same category as the PM recieving the body of the victim but not willing to call a special session of the Parliament. Heavy on show-off but light on substance.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> This article is inaccurate. Its "Yo-Yo" Honey Singh


I know and thought the same, but didn't care to correct.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &amp;amp;quot;vulgar songs&amp;amp;quot;*



Faun said:


> This man never failed statistics



visit a govt office, or even better go and work in one 

girl raped, so blame :

a. games ( like rapelay )
b. singers ( like "Yo-Yo" Honey Singh  )
c. gays, lesbians
d. your parents
e. the govt

but yourself you wont even help save a girl getting raped.

thats india today...


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2013)

nice strategy by govt. officials go against a artist(don't know who honey singh is) & divert attention. These officials have no say when comes to the MP/MLAs who are accused of these crimes.
How one can expect action from people who themselves are accused of the same crime.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 1, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> nice strategy by govt. officials go against a artist(don't know who honey singh is) & divert attention. These officials have no say when comes to the MP/MLAs who are accused of these crimes.
> How one can expect action from people who themselves are accused of the same crime.



btw the FIR was filed by an IPS male officer.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



NoasArcAngel said:


> btw the FIR was filed by an IAS lady officer.



NDTV says IPS Male officer.

EDIT: Its in main post too:


> IPS officer Amitabh Thakur lodged the FIR against Honey Singh for his `extremely vulgar and indecent songs'.
> ...
> In his complaint, Thakur had also asked for slapping Section 509 of the IPC on Singh but police refused to do so. Section 509 covers uttering any word, making a gesture or indulging in any act which amounts to insulting the modesty of a woman.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> defination of Honey singh
> Honey Singh The Eminem of India
> i like his songs though they have expletives,its funny sometimes(with cuss words)



Definitely not the Eminem of India. He is just some random rapper who writes stupid lyrics. Catchy, but stupid.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Definitely not the Eminem of India. He is just some random rapper who writes stupid lyrics. Catchy, but stupid.



morons like him is the no. 1 reason why kids today start swearing from an early age. they think of it as "cool".
i think he should be banned from performing publicly.

also, the lyrics are childish, and most of the indian "rappers" dont even know how to rap, lol, all of them are noob pretenders.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



doomgiver said:


> morons like him is the no. 1 reason why kids today start swearing from an early age. they think of it as "cool".



Agree on that part. Young generation catch this tashan thing literally.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*

Lol they think its 'kewl'


----------



## KDroid (Jan 1, 2013)

Listen to 'Balaatkari' by Honey Singh.

It glorifies rape. I've seen kids as young as 11-12 years listening to his songs. 

Now you see what's wrong?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 1, 2013)

India has yet not been reached(i hope India never reach) the social structure to produce the likes of eminem.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2013)

> Definitely not the Eminem of India. He is just some random rapper who writes stupid lyrics. Catchy, but stupid.


idk about other stuff but these two have one thing in common,they both use generous portions of gaalis


> morons like him is the no. 1 reason why kids today start swearing from an early age. they think of it as "cool".


lol.HS is a youtube star kind of guy,not a "proper" rapper like eminem
ohhh. and what about eminem,lil'wayne and the likes they don't use any expletives do they?
*for everyone's kind info i like eminem and lil'wayne's songs but i like YO honey singh too*
and one more thing,whatever Americans do is thought as cool(see ANY normal hollywood film and you will not find any instance where they don't use expletives),and as if you have generous gaalis in hindi films/music


> Listen to 'Balaatkari' by Honey Singh.
> 
> It glorifies rape. I've seen kids as young as 11-12 years listening to his songs.
> 
> Now you see what's wrong?


as. if rapes are done by 11-12 year olds


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> as. if rapes are done by 11-12 year olds



as if upbringing has no effect on how a kid turns out to be when he gets older.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*

and honey singh is so famous for his non-sense expletive-drenched songs that people in my school think this is also a song by honey singh



Spoiler



actually its a song by some poor Pakis who seem to be begging for ciggarettes





> as if upbringing has no effect on how a kid turns out to be when he gets older.


thats saying that if a kid hears heavy metal and death metal he will become a satanist/psychopath/murderer etc


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> thats saying that if a kid hears heavy metal and death metal he will become a satanist/psychopath/murderer etc



One of the convicts in recent rape case was a minor. And do you think someone explained to him about rape and said "Chal yaar aaj rape karte hain.." just on the day of rape? It happens over a long period.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> thats saying that if a kid hears heavy metal and death metal he will become a satanist/psychopath/murderer etc



I am yet to find a heavy metal listener who is not pragmatic.

And what's bad about being a satanist ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



> And what's bad about being a satanist ?


have you ever seen non-violent ones?

satanist are connected to murder-child sacrifice- and whatnot


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> have you ever seen non-violent ones?
> 
> satanist are connected to murder-child sacrifice- and whatnot



You are going by the traditional definitions tailored for the believers.

I met a satanist who was more than a humble soul. She wasn't imposing her satanist principles on me. She wasn't hypocritical in nature. And no, she was not advocating murder/ child sacrifice.

You need to open up from a parochial view of Satan and God. Remember the witch burnings ? Heathen's killing ? Ordinary God followers have done worse job at wiping out cultures and civilizations before.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

Publicity stunt. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Listen to 'Balaatkari' by Honey Singh.
> 
> It glorifies rape. I've seen kids as young as 11-12 years listening to his songs.
> 
> Now you see what's wrong?



That song is NOT by Honey Singh if you think its the same song as the one I'm talking about (has guitar and vocals alone...). Ch**t Vol 1 is the most famous song by Honey Singh (also has some random bloke called Badshah doing co-vocals in it). Balaatkari is by some other band whose name I forget (not zeest though).

Just along the way, few more urban myths about these kind of songs: G@nd Mein Danda is by Bodhi Tree and not by Zeest as many people say (Zeest has just Sutta Na Mila under its credit though every single song is credited to them). Nor is Zeest an IITian band its a Pakistani band consisting mainly of one guitarist and one vocalist. Clarifications due since I was introduced to ALL these songs a few years back and did some background check before I lost interest (for obvious reasons).

These songs are outrageous no doubt. And amusing to some. But only a mentally deranged person would actually get influenced by them the way media portrays it. The problem: even if only 0.01% of Indians are this stupid, it is equal to 1.2 million dangerous criminals which is significant enough to warrant concern.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> have you ever seen non-violent ones?
> satanist are connected to murder-child sacrifice- and whatnot


i believe you are confusing satanists with practitioners of black magic.
please read up on the church of satan.

infact, i wish to be a member, but i dont think they ahve a church in india.


Faun said:


> I am yet to find a heavy metal listener who is not pragmatic.


my friend listens to black/death metal, yet is devout hindu and a perfectly nice guy.



avinandan012 said:


> India has yet not been reached(i hope India never reach) the social structure to produce the likes of eminem.


yeah, agreed, also, most ppl dont know all the BS this guy had to go through in his life. and this is just one guy, out of the thousands born each day in the ghetto, in the middle of all sorts of sick fkery.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> idk about other stuff but these two have one thing in common,they both use generous portions of gaalis
> ohhh. and what about eminem,lil'wayne and the likes they don't use any expletives do they?
> *for everyone's kind info i like eminem and lil'wayne's songs but i like YO honey singh too*
> and one more thing,whatever Americans do is thought as cool(see ANY normal hollywood film and you will not find any instance where they don't use expletives),and as if you have generous gaalis in hindi films/music


both use gaalis in totally different ways.
i dont think you have ever "listened" to eminem's "rap".
he talks about social issues sometimes.

your stupid honey singh is just an average, foul-mouthed punjabi with the cash and clout to perform live over loudspeakers.

also, ALL indian rappers are hopeless wannabe pretenders. i dont respect/acknowledge them one bit.
they are just not worth listening to.

and as for the gaalis in films, thats just the immature nooblets who have written/directed it.

i dare you to find any current movie that matches the elegance and success of the classics.
the problem is, people are making trash art (by art i mean music, painting, videos, etc, ie, creative work) that is the response to the CONSUMERS, who want it.

example : hindi films with gaalis.
target audience : the towns and vllages of hinterland india. they hear the gaalis, get excited, and talk about "what a great actor, amazing movie" etc, this gaali has made the movie memorable for them, increasing chances that they will go to another movie of the actor/director/etc.

now, if instead of that, if there was an emotional scene, i doubt many people would remember it.

how many people remember the "ye haath mujko dede thakur" (give me your arms, thakur) scene? almost everyone.
now, how many people remember the scene where the old muslim guy greaves for his relative (itna sunnatta kyu hai, bhai?) (friend, why is there so much silence?)

personally, i found the 2nd scene had much more impact.


others may disagree, i dont mind, im just talking about how our personalities affect and mold our responses to the creative arts

thats all.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, I see it this way.

There is a huge generation gap in India. The people of the older generation cannot comprehend why such music, movies, etc are trending and anything new that comes out these days is hostile to values they grew up on. The younger generation, on the other hand, laps up whatever is thrown at them or whatever's trending. So, if the youth do something out of the way, the older generation are quick to point out that its the media that's causing the youth to do such things mainly because of the younger generation's obsession with it.

As my friend Justice Katju conveniently points out, 90% of the Indians are idiots (it can also mean 90% humans) and hence, can be easily influenced by anything. If any one of you have watched Metal : A Headbanger's Journey will know  how some people got incited by Black Metal music and burned down churches in Norway. Similarly, I am sure that a song like "Balatkari" could be an anthem for rapists and kids who hear this song are sure to be influenced by it. It requires a huge amount of maturity to dismiss it as a mere song, something that the youth definitely lacks.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 2, 2013)

If honey singh sang those songs in public then he should be arrested. Otherwise theres no need to make an issue. It's upto the people to listen to his songs.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Similarly, I am sure that a song like "Balatkari" could be an anthem for rapists and kids who hear this song are sure to be influenced by it. It requires a huge amount of maturity to dismiss it as a mere song, something that the youth definitely lacks.



So true. Very few people have the maturity to differentiate.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 2, 2013)

> That song is NOT by Honey Singh if you think its the same song as the one I'm talking about (has guitar and vocals alone...). Ch**t Vol 1 is the most famous song by Honey Singh (also has some random bloke called Badshah doing co-vocals in it). Balaatkari is by some other band whose name I forget (not zeest though).
> 
> Just along the way, few more urban myths about these kind of songs: *G@nd Mein Danda *is by Bodhi Tree and not by Zeest as many people say (Zeest has just Sutta Na Mila under its credit though every single song is credited to them). Nor is Zeest an IITian band its a Pakistani band consisting mainly of one guitarist and one vocalist. Clarifications due since I was introduced to ALL these songs a few years back and did some background check before I lost interest (for obvious reasons).
> 
> These songs are outrageous no doubt. And amusing to some. But only a mentally deranged person would actually get influenced by them the way media portrays it. The problem: even if only 0.01% of Indians are this stupid, it is equal to 1.2 million dangerous criminals which is significant enough to warrant concern.


what the fffff.i was thinking the song in bold was also sung by honey singh


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

lol, how old are you?

gmd is far older than honey singh.

also, true fact : my password is honeysinghisa*****


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 2, 2013)

dont ya guys think the CM of delhi is too old to do sheila ki jawaani ??


Video of Sheila Dikshit dancing at Honey concert goes viral - The Times of India


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> my password is honeysinghisa*****



hacked.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> hacked.



congrats, but what you have done is not hacking. Its changing the password with a few missing characters anyone can guess and then trolling.  leave the hacking to the pros.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*

NOOOOOO!!!

i dun gon hakk



NoasArcAngel said:


> congrats, but what you have done is not hacking. Its changing the password with a few missing characters anyone can guess and then trolling.  leave the hacking to the pros.



i beg your pardon, my password is honeysinghisab i t c h

^ for hackers only.
if you manage to find out what it says, you win something.

PM me with your answer, and the first 10 ppl with the RIGHT answer will win something nice from me.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2013)

let me see the money upfront then i will try


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



doomgiver said:


> noooooo!!!
> 
> i dun gon hakk
> 
> ...



rofl doomie what have i typed here? *****


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

erm, you fail 

in reply #56, select the whole sentence to reveal answer.

too bad, you fail to win one free internet



Spoiler



*www.fairfaxunderground.com/forum/file.php?2,file=31592,filename=you_win_1_free_internet0.jpg



@NoahArcAngel : way to spoil the supplies, man 
you should have just let them find out on their own


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &amp;amp;quot;vulgar songs&amp;amp;quot;*



erm, no.... stupid joke but a lot of fun. 



doomgiver said:


> erm, you fail
> 
> in reply #56, select the whole sentence to reveal answer.
> 
> ...



ah edited.

arre baba why are you giving them a hint.. ? lol.... sadness. remove the hint bro


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 2, 2013)

this thread has gone from "F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For" to "Lets Find Doomgiver's Pwd"


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For &quot;vulgar songs&quot;*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> this thread has gone from "F.I.R. Against Honey Singh For" to "Lets Find Doomgiver's Pwd"



you are late to the party, people already found it. 

 HINT : ME


----------



## Anorion (Jan 2, 2013)

lul wot


----------

